# My 210 malawi set up



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my 210. Enjoy 

image by jsuing86, on Flickr

image by jsuing86, on Flickr

image by jsuing86, on Flickr

image by jsuing86, on Flickr

image by jsuing86, on Flickr


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Why don't you try to put the heaters really close to the filter tubes or in the corners so it doesn't look like there are so many things hanging on the back of your tank?

.


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Good idea. It's only been up a month. So I am just getting going


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

How did you cycle the tank


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cycle, what's a cycle?

Just kidding,

I planted the filters with biomax and sponges from my other established aquarium.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Jsuing86 said:


> Cycle, what's a cycle?
> 
> Just kidding,
> 
> I planted the filters with biomax and sponges from my other established aquarium.


 :lol:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Good looking tank, but yes all that equipment defiantly distracts from it.


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, my friends make fun of me by saying, "looks great, but I think you need more filter inlets" hahaha. I have an fx6 and two 406's. and yet I am fighting the urge to add another canister. I think I have a problem...


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Jsuing86 said:


> Yes, my friends make fun of me by saying, "looks great, but I think you need more filter inlets" hahaha. I have an fx6 and two 406's. and yet I am fighting the urge to add another canister. I think I have a problem...


if u cant fight the urge then get another fx5 and get rid of the two 406's lol... will be better flow and easier to hide tubes...

i have 1 fx5 on my 90 gallon and water stays crystal clear...


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll probably just put the heaters with the inlets, find black inlet tubes, and move the outlets next to the inlets. If that makes sense. Plus, if I get another fx filter, I would just keep the 406's lol.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have 2 FX5s on a 6' tank, and I hate clutter. I built spray bars for each canister and keep the returns in opposite corners. One 250-300w heater in one corner. I'm sure you could do so the same, or something similar. Here's a picture from earlier this year, but it's still the same setup/scape. The pic quality stinks, but you get the idea.










I'm taking this tank down and doing a background, to mainly hide the equipment.


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel like, though I am probably wrong, having the intakes on the sides would create a dead space in the middle or area for poop to gather...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It does, but the spray bars take care of that. Flow hits the front of the tank and pushes toward the back. Very few 'dead' spots even with all the rocks. I change water with a submersible pump.


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

I moved all the filters around and used a darker camera mode... Better?

image by jsuing86, on Flickr

This photo shows is with brightness up. There is a window behind me, hence the angle 

image by jsuing86, on Flickr


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Jsuing86 said:


> I feel like, though I am probably wrong, having the intakes on the sides would create a dead space in the middle or area for poop to gather...


That's where power heads come in. Get black Hagen ones that you can tuck up in the corners. That's what I did. I also use only dark black tubing on all my filter lines so it doesn't show. I have a Haven in-line 300w heater so I don't have a heater cluttering up my tank either.

Your tank looks 100% better already with the lines and clutter moved.

.
.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Your tank looks 100% better already with the lines and clutter moved.


Agreed! Maybe 110%... I think it has made a world of difference.


----------

